# Black Sand Substrate?



## FishStix (Sep 19, 2013)

I like to get black sand substrate for my 180 gallon tank. I don't want to use the black diamond blasting stand. What do you guys suggest? Not really worried about cost, I just want to make sure it all black and will work well with planted tank.

Thanks


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

Shiny or not shiny?


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

At nearly three pounds per gal to get around three inches of substrate, I would choose the black diamond every day.
If money were no concern,then Flourite black would be my choice.


----------



## toadpher (May 25, 2015)

I just bought a bag of black diamond, it's beautiful. Just be sure to wash it really good. It's also extremely cheap 7.99 for a 50lb. Bag


----------



## FishStix (Sep 19, 2013)

Just not a fan of the black diamond for some reason.

Guy that I know getting out of fish keeping, and he has a ton of CaribSea Tahitian Moon Sand, that he willing to give me for free, it should be enough for the 180. Will that stuff work good, or better off getting that Flourite black? Money not really a concern as it in the budget.

Thanks everyone



roadmaster said:


> At nearly three pounds per gal to get around three inches of substrate, I would choose the black diamond every day.
> If money were no concern,then Flourite black would be my choice.


Which one the normal Flourite black or the Flourite black sand?


Thanks


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Caribsea Tahitian moon sand is inert where Flourite black is porous clay which has the ability to hold nutrient's for a long,long,time.
For planted tank,I would choose the fluorite black to help supply root's with nutrient's it adsorbs over time .
Need to rinse both ,and best way I have found to rinse large amount's quickly, is to place some in an old pillow case and run garden hose into the pillow case till water run's clearer than at first.
Then dump the pillow case into small tub and repeat until it's all been rinsed.
Place it in the tank and place a dinner plate or bowl on the substrate and fill the tank slowly by running the hose into the plate/bowl.
Let the tank settle for an hour, after it's filled,and then turn the filter's on.
As for black sand or fluorite dark,either or as per your preference.
Read up on em.


----------



## bsherwood (Nov 22, 2007)

Black Diamond- and you can order it in different sized "grit".......


----------



## Jaye (Mar 11, 2015)

FishStix said:


> Guy that I know getting out of fish keeping, and he has a ton of CaribSea Tahitian Moon Sand, that he willing to give me for free, it should be enough for the 180. Will that stuff work good, or better off getting that Flourite black?


I have 150 lbs of Tahitian Moon Sand in my 125 and love it. Easy to plant in and pretty. My cories are going to go nuts in it, I'm sure, when I move them over from the 29 they're currently in.


----------



## APynckel (Jun 2, 2016)

Black Diamond medium grit coal slag appears to be a readily accessible.


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

APynckel said:


> Black Diamond medium grit coal slag appears to be a readily accessible and nutrient rich substrate.


Black Diamond is completely inert.


----------



## jamielands (Jun 22, 2015)

Not to hijack the post, but since it's already brought up, is the black diamond safe for cory?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

jamielands said:


> Not to hijack the post, but since it's already brought up, is the black diamond safe for cory?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a lot of corys on black diamond no problems!


----------



## jamielands (Jun 22, 2015)

ichy said:


> I have a lot of corys on black diamond no problems!




Thanks! Im thinking about changing to a black sand, I'd be willing pay for black aquarium sand, but I have a TSC near me. I think I'll buy the black diamond first and if I don't like it I'm only out less than ten bucks. 

Which kind do you have? Fine? Medium?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

Medium grit


----------



## jamielands (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks! Cute corys 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soxfandowd (Aug 1, 2014)

I used black Activ Flora in my tanks and loved it. It was a bit of a pain to find but I really like how it hold the plants and is not at all cloudy when disturbed. I did not wash mine when I put it in as there were so many conflicting theories that I just went with the manufacturers advice. I figured they would be out of business if they ruined everyone's tanks.


----------



## Wtd03 (Jan 16, 2017)

So for those that have seen both is black Diamond shiny and sparkly like tahitian moon sand?

I wanted something that didn't look bland in the tank


----------



## Wtd03 (Jan 16, 2017)

Double post


----------



## chappy6107 (Aug 2, 2016)

black diamond is shiny and sparkly.


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

curious to know why you're not a fan of black diamond? it is probably the best option for a tank that large. looks great IMO

i have never had tahitian moon sand so I can't compare but I would not really call black diamond 'shiny or sparkly'. IMO it just gives a nice flat black look that would work for anything. doesn't draw too much attention


----------

